# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #11607 neuron, Θρακομακεδόνες

## apou

Ο κόμβος neuron (#11607) βρίσκεται στην περιοχή των Θρακομακεδόνων και διαθέτει 3 ενεργά interfaces.

*Router :*
-Pentium III
-Τετραπλός χ2
-CM9 χ7
-R52 x 1
-1Gbit Ethernet adaptor χ2
- OS: MikroTik + quagga

*Κεραίες:*
-dish 80cm x7 @5.4 
-1 Omni 12dBi (Home made) @2.4 (Access Point)

Links:
pgp_mx5 #4855
olympic #9735
top_gun #3749
gas #8345
parnis #16382
SV1JDN #17334

Access Point
SSID: AWMN-11607-AP (@2417MHz)

Σελ. κόμβου στο Wind:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11607 (Wireless)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11607 (internet)

----------


## apou

Γύρισε το link με thanosrider στον pgp_mx5,
λόγω παύσης λειτουργίας του thanosrider.

----------


## spirosco

Καποιος που εχει προσβαση στον κομβο θα πρεπει να διορθωσει το routing configuration ή να τον κατεβασει τεσπα, γιατι λογω καποιου aggregate ή redistribute εχει σκισει το μισο δικτυο.

Χτες διαφημιζε πανω απο 230 prefixes, και σημερα τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ερχονται τα παρακατω:

```
fwl# sh ip bgp regexp 11607
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.119.249
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*>i10.2.31.0/24     10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.2.45.0/24     10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.2.124.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.2.168.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.14.148.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.17.161.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.21.137.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.22.10.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.26.139.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.30.66.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.30.76.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.34.70.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.34.174.0/24   10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 2334 9735 11607 4855 i
*>i10.35.163.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.38.137.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.44.187.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.44.209.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.45.166.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.46.168.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.47.132.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.67.160.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.67.162.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.67.180.0/24   10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 7756 8345 11607 16382 i
*>i10.69.59.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.71.214.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.72.30.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.72.151.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.73.109.0/24   10.17.119.202                 100      0 616 7756 8345 11607 i
*>i10.78.232.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.80.244.0/24   10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.86.92.0/24    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.144.0.0/14    10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?
*>i10.146.172.0/24  10.17.119.206                 100      0 123 3210 6496 10618 7164 1790 23 1265 3451 2581 633 616 7756 8345 11607 ?

Total number of prefixes 33
```

Σιγουρα δεν εχει γινει με κακη προθεση, αλλα ειναι ενα τρανταχτο παραδειγμα οτι δεν πρεπει να πειραζουμε πραγματα που ισως επηρεασσουν τον υπολοιπο κοσμο, αν δεν εχουμε πληρη επιγνωση του τι κανουμε.

Με την ευκαιρια καλο θα ηταν να ξηλωθει και το mikrorouting και να μπει quagga.

edit. Επισης οσοι επιμενουν να τρεχουν mikrorouting θα πρεπει να κανουν clear το bgp τους για να καθαρισουν τυχον ghost prefixes.

----------


## apou

> Καποιος που εχει προσβαση στον κομβο θα πρεπει να διορθωσει το routing configuration ή να τον κατεβασει τεσπα, γιατι λογω καποιου aggregate ή redistribute εχει σκισει το μισο δικτυο.
> 
> Χτες διαφημιζε πανω απο 230 prefixes, και σημερα τουλαχιστον σε εμενα ερχονται τα παρακατω:
> 
> ```
> fwl# sh ip bgp regexp 11607
> BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.119.249
> Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
> Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete
> ...


Μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποια λύση :
1. Αποσυνδέθηκαν οι δύο routers.
2. Στον κεντρικό router που έχει ήδη αποσυνδεθεί από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, απενεργοποιήθηκαν όλα τα interfaces που συνδέονται με τον κορμό του AWMN.

Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε OSPF ανάμεσα στους δύο routers που έτρεχαν BGP (mikrotik και οι δύο)

Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι παραμένουν ενεργά δύο links στο routerboard (10.73.109.193) (με pgp-mx5 & olympic) και ενεργό το BGP που έχει υπηρετήσει απροβλημάτιστα εδώ και δύο χρόνια.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## papaki63

Thanks , επιτελους εχω δκτυο μετα απο 2 μερες ...

----------


## apou

Από χθές είναι σε λειτουργία νέο link με τον κόμβο SV1JDN (#17334) στην Άνοιξη.

 ::

----------


## senius

Μάκη καλησπέρα.

Το μισό δίκτυο για να φτάσει στους βασικούς DNS, περνάει μέσω εσένα. Δηλαδή στα 10.19.143.12 και 10.19.143.13.



> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.19.143.12
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-warlock.parnis.awmn [10.2.158.250]
> 4 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-neuron-parnis.neuron.awmn [10.73.109.246]
> 5 6 ms 3 ms 6 ms 10.73.109.242
> 6 8 ms 8 ms 3 ms router03.sv1jdn.awmn [10.72.252.195]
> ...


Είσαι άρχοντας.

Τα γραφικά του κόμβου neuron (#11607) τρέχουν από εδώ :
http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm

----------


## senius

> Μάκη καλησπέρα.
> Το μισό δίκτυο για να φτάσει στους βασικούς DNS, περνάει μέσω εσένα. Δηλαδή στα 10.19.143.12 και 10.19.143.13.
> Είσαι άρχοντας.


Σήμερα :


```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.73.109.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: main.neuron.awmn [10.73.109.1]
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     4 ms     1 ms     1 ms  main.neuron.awmn [10.73.109.1]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.19.143.12
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-senius.neuron.awmn [10.2.173.130]
  3     3 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-neuron.sv1jdn.awmn [10.73.109.242]
  4     6 ms     2 ms     9 ms  router03.sv1jdn.awmn [10.72.252.195]
  5     9 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gw-sv1jdn.f-dc.awmn [10.72.252.190]
  6     9 ms     8 ms     6 ms  host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
  7    18 ms    20 ms    10 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.67.175.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router01.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.1]
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms     2 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.neuron.awmn [10.2.173.130]
  3    17 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-neuron.sv1jdn.awmn [10.73.109.242]
  4     4 ms     5 ms     5 ms  router02.sv1jdn.awmn [10.72.252.194]
  5     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-sv1jdn.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.245]
  6     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  router01.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.1]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

soublakia link.jpg



anman ping.jpg milos74 ping.jpg nasos765 ping.jpg noolis ping.jpg

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα Κυριακή 16-3-14, μαζί με τον Μάκη apou είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο του τον neuron (#11607) .
Έγινε ανακατανομή στα πιάτα και κεντραρίσματα από την αρχή και γενικό σέρβις.
Έγινε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού σε OS v5.26.

Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_1.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_2.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_3.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_4.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_5.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_6.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_7.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_8.jpg Neuron #11607 16-3-2014_9.jpg

Υπάρχει ενα ελεύθερο if που κοιτάει προς Αγία Παρασκευή, Πεντέλη.

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος neuron (#11607) σήμερα :

*Εξοπλισμός :*

Main Server PC (Intel) Pentium 4 / 2.4 Ghz, ram 512 mb / clock 333, C.F. 256 mb, 2x Routerboard 14 mpci to pci adapter 4x, 8x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, 1x pci Intel PRO Ethernet 1Gbps, 1x Interline INT-SEC-14/24-H 14dBi Sector Antenna, 3x Ιστός μονoσωλήνιος tubo 2.0" - 3,0 μέτρα, 6x επεκτάσεις ιστού & πιάτων, 2x Πιάτα αλουμινίου Gibertini 1.0 M, 6x Πιάτα 80CM, 8x feeder nvak 5 giga, Καλώδιο LMR-400 , 6x αντηρίδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm και 6 εντατήρες, 1x Switch 3Com X1000 Δίκτυο x5 lan, 1x RB Metal 2SHPn 

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v5.26 x86 with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1000 VA, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Σελίδα Κόμβου :*
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=30154
Wireless : http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=30154
Internet : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1494615&type=1

*Gallery :*
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3256
Wireless : http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3256

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox....109.1/graphs/
Internet : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-pro....109.1/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.73.109.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm 


*BB LINK :*

olympic (#9735)
pgp_mx5 (#4855)
gas1 (#8345)
parnis (#16382)
top_gun (#3749)
SV1JDN (#17334)
senius (#10636)
spef (#8506)

Access Point [ AWMN-11607-Neuron-AP ]

Υπάρχει ενα ελεύθερο if που κοιτάει προς Πεντέλη, Αγία Παρασκευή, με ssid σε κάθετη πόλωση :
awmn_11607_neuron_ bb search
κανάλι : 5570

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα στον κόμβο neuron (#11607) είχαμε ταρατσάδα. Κεντραρίσματα, service κλπ.
Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον ESMA (#18523) , Αγία Παρασκευή.

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο neuron (#11607) , δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με DIM-QRL (#19712). Αχαρναί Θρακομακεδόνες.
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.!!

----------


## Somnius

καλησπέρα κύριοι, χρόνια και ζαμούνια, υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να γίνει κατάσταση στην πλατεία αριστοτέλους Θρακομακεδόνες..?
από όρεξη πως είμαστε γενικά για από τέλος δεκέμβρη αρχές γενάρη?

τενξ ιν αντβάνς

----------


## senius

> καλησπέρα κύριοι, χρόνια και ζαμούνια, υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να γίνει κατάσταση στην πλατεία αριστοτέλους Θρακομακεδόνες..?
> από όρεξη πως είμαστε γενικά για από τέλος δεκέμβρη αρχές γενάρη?
> 
> τενξ ιν αντβάνς


Καλησπέρα.
Εμείς πάντα έχουμε όρεξη και συνεχίζουμε.!!!
Μας αρέσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, να βγάζουμε συνέχεια νέες βασικές διαδρομές κορμού....

Τις τελευταίες μέρες στον κόμβο neuron (#11607), δημιουργήθηκαν 2 νέα bb link με τους nvak (#2315) και dti (#1) σε άριστα αποτελέσματα !!!.
Ξανά ενεργοποιήθηκε το bb link με olympic (#9735).

Τουμπάνιασε ο neuron (#11607) !!!!
Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο neuron (#11607), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με johnchris (#20947)
Ενημερωθήκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.!
Συνεχίζουμε !!!!

----------


## senius

Λόγο απαιτήσεων , αντικαταστάθηκε το παλαιό ταρατσοπισι του κόμβου neuron (#11607) με τα κάτωθι :
(Socket 478 - Gigabyte GA-8IPE1000) Pentium 4 / 3.0 Ghz, ram 512 mb / clock 400, C.F. 4 giga, τροφοδοτικό 350 watt.
Επίσης δόθηκαν μια διπλή intel ethernet, μια cm9 κι ένα feeder nvak

Ευγενική χορηγία από τον senius !!!


Graphs κόμβου :
Wireless : http://10.73.109.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Internet : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://lrbill.dyndns.org:8080/sensorlist.htm
Internet : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://nasos765.no-ip.org:8080/sensorlist.htm

Μάκη apou, σε ευχαριστούμε.
Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κομβο neuron (#11607) παρέα με τον Μάκη apou (Neuron), έγιναν εργασίες συντήρησης.

Έγινε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού σε v6.xx. Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη ESMA (#18523) που μας παραχώρησε το licence της Mikrotik σε v7.xx !!!

Βγάλαμε και νέο bb link με τον Στέλιο stevemad (#20523) Κηφισιά !!
Περάσαμε όμορφα μέσα στην φύση των πεύκων.
Συνεχίζουμε !!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο neuron (#11607), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον κόμβο GFan2 (#12629), σε άριστα αποτελέσματα !
Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.

Επίσης έγινε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού mikrotik, στην τελευταία version.

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο neuron (#11607), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον κόμβο cotton (#22940), σε άριστα αποτελέσματα !

Ευχαριστούμε τους Γιώργο cotton και Κώστα gas !!!!
Μάκη neuron, συνέχιζε δυνατά  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Την 7-12-2019 στον κόμβο neuron (#11607), αποξηλωθηκε το ταρατσοπισι x86, και στην θέση του τοποθετήθηκαν 3x rb433ah κι 1x Metal 2SHPn.

Δημιουργήθηκαν όλα τα setup του κόμβου, εξ αρχής.

Τα 4 μπρίκια κούμπωσαν με poe μέσω ενός switch 1000αρι, σε κοινό AS. 

Τοποθετήθηκε τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 12 A, with 2x yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος, και Σταθεροποιητής τάσης 2000 VA με LCD.

Δωρίστηκε 1x rb433ah και 1x κάρτα Ν, από τον Κώστα gas.

Έγιναν κεντραρίσματα όλων των bb link εξ αρχής.
Ώρες εργασίας 7.

Ενημερώθηκαν τα DNS και η σελίδα του κόμβου neuron (#11607) στο WIND : https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11607

Με τον Μάκη apou περάσαμε υπέροχα. Βρήκαμε λίγο χρόνο και είπαμε διάφορα περί AWMN.
Συνεχίζουμε !!

Neuron #11607 7-12-2019_1.jpg Neuron #11607 7-12-2019_2.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

Κάνατε που την κάνατε την αναβάθμιση, έπρεπε να βάλετε και 3 ldf στην θέση του ενός 433... (βγαινουν ακριβως οι ethernet) να μην έχετε αυτά τα τεράστια μήκη καλωδίων RF.. Και σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες... Τεσπα, εσείς ξέρετε..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gas

Γεια σου Μιχαλη, πραγματι θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα ετσι. Ψαχνουμε για χορηγους hardware αν γνωριζεις καποιον ευπροσδεκτος.Tα καλωδια ειναι στο προγραμμα να κοντινουν τουλαχιστον στη μεση και τα rb's να μπουν ενα σε καθε ιστο.

----------


## mikemtb

Φίλε Κώστα δεν χρειάζονται απαραίτητα χορηγοί 
Κάνε μια προσθεση λοιπόν.
1*433
3*καρτες Ν
3*pigtails
3*feeders
3*καλωδια rf
6*connectors 
1*στεγανό κουτί της προκοπής
Ποσα points of failure Υπάρχουν... Πόσα chains εχεις έτσι? 1
Ποσα λεφτά κάνουν τα ανωτέρω? Σίγουρα ξεπερνούν το κατοσταρικο κατά πολύ... 
Πόσο έχουν 3 ldf και utp pet? Καπου στα 110. 
Με dual chain Και Τουλάχιστον 5 dB κέρδος σε Rx σε σχέση με 5 μέτρα καλωδίου+pigtail+connectors
Αν κάνω λάθος στο συλλογισμό παρακαλώ διορθώστε με


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## gas

Μιχαλη ο κομβος αναβαθμηστηκε με υπαρχοντα υλικα δεν αγοραστηκε κατι για αυτο τον σκοπο. Τα παντα υπηρχαν. Το μονο που διατεθηκε ηταν ο προσωπικος χρονος των εμπλεκομενων.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Στον κόμβο neuron (#11607), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον κόμβο jimis123 (#7430) Σήμερα ο κόμβος neuron (#11607) μέσω 3x rb433ah σε κοινο AS, ρουταρει με τους κατωθι κόμβους : senius (#10636), gas1 (#8345), dti (#1), nvak (#2315), cotton (#22940), beretas20 (#3016), jimis123 (#7430). Στον κόμβο neuron (#11607), υπάρχουν 2 ακόμα ελευθερα if, Εκ του neuron. senius

----------

